# New Years



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

What are some things to do on new years other than stay wake till 12am.

Cambece


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ice fish 8)


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

well there is always drinking or if ya got a girlfriend/wife well your set to do what ever your heart desires


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Lots of things.

I would suggest First Night over in Grand Forks if you are close. The city helps put on this event and the time goes by so quickly with all the shows and attractions, that you don't even realize it is midnight until you are counting down.

It is also a great way to get away from all the drinking.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Depends on where you live, if it's in the Fargo area, there is a section in Vally R&R in the Forum of everything going on around town for New Year's Eve. "I myself, will have a grand time!" (In a sarcastic voice.) Saturday night, my boyfriend is moving into his new apartment, so I get to help him get moved in and situated. Fun stuff... :roll:

At least it's better than... uke:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I second icefishing, been ice fishing on new years for about the last 15yrs :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

A "mix" of things... 8)

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fishless said:


> I second icefishing, been ice fishing on new years for about the last 15yrs :beer:


I've been out on New Years before when there was ABSOLUTELY NOBODY out. The best time to be fishing and I'm always amazed at how good it can be in middle of the night.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Moonlight snowshoeing. Everyone else is out at the bars or partying elsewhere. Nice quite night to contemplate the new year, drop a line and pop open a cold one.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

When the weather cooperates...a nice late night horseback ride under the moonlight trapsing through the snow.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm on call with my job over the weekend so on New Year's Eve I'm going to spend it in front of my computer. I will find a good hunting site with lot's of pictures of big bucks...... and touch myself.


----------



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

i ended up passing out, that was fun.

Cambece


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

cambece said:


> i ended up passing out, that was fun.
> 
> Cambece


  Oooohh!!! That's cool, I wish I could be just like you! :roll:

For my New Year's Eve, I enjoyed a quiet night unpacking boxes in my boyfriend's new apartment, with just me, him, his roommate, and roommate's girlfriend. We didn't get completely trashed like some of you, but I can say that we had fun just being with our close friends, looking ahead at all of the good times we will be having together in that apartment. Hope you guys had a nice New Year's Eve.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Chase my kids around the house all day and then pass out an hour or so after they get to bed. No drinking involved.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I watched a bunch of drunken people sing karoke at the wonder bar in jamestown.....I third ice fishing :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For the 3rd year in a row we processed venison, it is getting to be a tradition. My wife and I make about half our sausage over the Thanksgiving weekend, then New Years weekend we finish what we have left and 2 other couples bring over what they want to turn to sausage and we make theirs. Bulk sausage, summer sausage, brats, polish sausage, breakfast links, meat sticks, etc. This year there were 21 deer between 3 couples so we still have a little left to do when we can make time. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Had a nice dinner with my wife and a couple of friends, threw some logs in the stove back at their house, relaxed with some cold beers, and at 10:30 when my buddy couldn't keep his eyes open we proceeded to a popular watering hole only to see it was a $5.00 cover, so we blew that off and went to a house party at another friends place and rang in the new year. Had a blast singing oldies and a good selection of "The Man In Black." The wife was the sober cab for myself and our neighbors. Worked out pretty good, but I missed out on my new years eve bowhunt because of an afternoon Christmas at the inlaws. Next year I vow to definately be back up in a tree till dark, that is still my favorite way to spend half of the night. 
:beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> I watched a bunch of drunken people sing karoke at the wonder bar in jamestown.....I third ice fishing :beer:


I hate drunk people with a passion, but the funniest drunken karoke I've ever seen was a man in a bar singing "******* Woman" by Gretchan Wilson. He was really trashed, but it sounded hilarious. Yet I'm still not impressed, and it would have been a lot funnier had he been sober at the time.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> For the 3rd year in a row we processed venison, it is getting to be a tradition. My wife and I make about half our sausage over the Thanksgiving weekend, then New Years weekend we finish what we have left and 2 other couples bring over what they want to turn to sausage and we make theirs. Bulk sausage, summer sausage, brats, polish sausage, breakfast links, meat sticks, etc. This year there were 21 deer between 3 couples so we still have a little left to do when we can make time. :beer:


That's so cute!!! I want to be just like you when I settle down and start a family. I'm having a really bad day, but reading your reply just made me want to keep on keepin on with life! I just graduated, so now I'm dealing with getting a job, moving out, and all that kind of independent stuff that is very stressful. You just made me realize there are a lot of fun times to look forward to, that's after I get all of this stuff figured out! uffda.


----------

